# Who was the greatest conqueror of all time ?



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

I saw this in another forum, found it interesting. History is pretty cool.



> Who was the greatest conqueror of all time ? You must choose from these three
> 
> 1. Alexander The Great
> 2. Julius Ceasar
> ...


----------



## goandykid (Nov 17, 2006)

The English b/c they could do it politically and keep them happy till the end.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 17, 2006)

Alexander The Great.  He conquered pretty much the entire known world.


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 17, 2006)

DOMS said:


> Alexander The Great. He conquered pretty much the entire known world.





> Well, i'd vote for Alexander. He was NEVER defeated in battle and formed a large, cohecise civilization. He was one of practical genius and idealism, who abhorred unneccessary violence.
> 
> I dismiss the notion that he was a man who rode his father's coat-tails. Phillip died in 336BC. That's before Alexander even set out of Greece into his great victories in Asia-minor (Gaugamela), all the way into India at the Indus River. He deserves his place due to his own accord, not because of his previous royal stature.


Some guy said that.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (Nov 17, 2006)

4. Genghis Khan
Because he was the smelliest and most vulgar! lol


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 17, 2006)

Khan with Alexander as a close second

Hitler was a moron...fighting Russia and the US at the same time was a serious blunder.


----------



## lnvanry (Nov 18, 2006)

http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/imperial-history.html

90second history of the conquerers.


----------



## fufu (Nov 18, 2006)

Before I saw the actual contect I thought of Alexander the Great, dunno why. I guess cause he was....great...or something.


----------



## MACCA (Nov 18, 2006)

It was me at primary school i was the conquer champion...


----------



## Big Smoothy (Nov 18, 2006)

Best conqueror in history.

Why, Arnold of course. 

As Conan the Barbarian.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2006)

_Darth Vader _


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 18, 2006)

lnvanry said:


> http://www.mapsofwar.com/ind/imperial-history.html
> 
> 90second history of the conquerers.


That was a cool site.


----------



## SpeedyReedy5 (Nov 18, 2006)

Old Alex the Great was the best


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2006)

George W. Bush


----------



## Double D (Nov 18, 2006)

Hitler was no great conqueror, just a shmuck! For crying out loud he liked it whenever woman would piss and shit on him. How nasty is that?!?!


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2006)

Double D said:


> Hitler was no great conqueror, just a shmuck! For crying out loud he liked it whenever woman would piss and shit on him. How nasty is that?!?!


Alexander liked to stick his peepee in hairy manholes...


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2006)

maniclion said:


> Alexander liked to stick his peepee in hairy manholes...


And then again so did GWB...


----------

